# Hello fom Las Vegas



## Kris45 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi  
My name is Kris and I live with my new kitty, Mona, and my greyhound, Lenny. I adopted Mona 3 weeks ago, she's 11 years old and a perfect love. They told me she's never lived with a dog before and besides being a little jealous she andLenny do great together. I adopted Lenny almost 3 years ago and he's a perfect companion. Having lived with some roommate's cats he is a perfect gentleman with her and frankly they leave each other alone except to work together to get fed.
Here are some pictures of my kids.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , can you make the pics bigger? :?
Here's the pictures, lovely:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Cute animals! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing the photos. White cats are so cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Kris! You have a beautiful family. Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## Kris45 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Kris. You have a nice little fur family there


----------



## Izzy1993 (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

Actully, I just moved from Las Vegas to Texas! How is it there? I've been gone for a bit over a year & I must admit, I miss it!

I love the pictures of your cat, espicially with the book! And you have a cute dog, too!

Well, I hope you enjoy the forum. See ya around.

~Izzy


----------



## Kris45 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Izzy, I only moved here in October so this is my first summer and oh my! Other then melting and needing gallons of lotion I'm loving it! I love how there is so much to do besides the strip, it's beautiful.

My animals would like it to cool off - they love the air conditioning more than I do :lol: 

Thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## Azurah (Jun 29, 2006)

Both of your pets are beautiful! That's one of the prettiest white cats I've seen!


----------

